# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Сгруппировать элементы

## Dilya1

Помогите пожалста сгруппировать элементы-"Оплата труда произв.персонала"
Дан запрос:
Текст = "//{{ЗАПРОС(Себестоимость продукции)
	|Период с ДатаНач" + ПериодПо + ";
	|
	|ТипНоменклатуры = Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Продукция.ТипНоменк  атуры, 
	|                  Регистр.ВыпускПродукции.Пр  одукция.ТипНоменклатуры, 
	|                  Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.П  родукция.ТипНоменклатуры;
	|
	|ВидНоменклатуры = Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Продукция.ВидНоменк  атуры, 
	|                  Регистр.ВыпускПродукции.Пр  одукция.ВидНоменклатуры, 
	|                  Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.П  родукция.ВидНоменклатуры;
	|
	|Продукция =       Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Продукция, 
	|                  Регистр.ВыпускПродукции.Пр  одукция, 
	|                  Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.П  родукция;
	|
	|Подразделение =   Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Подразделение, 
	|                  Регистр.ВыпускПродукции.По  дразделение, 
	|                  Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.П  одразделение;
	|
	|Заказ =           Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Заказ, 
	|                  Регистр.ВыпускПродукции.За  каз,
	|                  Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.З  аказ;
	|
	|Владелец  =       Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Владелец, 
	|                  Регистр.ВыпускПродукции.Вл  аделец,
	|                  Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.В  ладелец;
	|
	|ТекДок =          Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.ТекущийДокумент, 
	|                  Регистр.ВыпускПродукции.Те  кущийДокумент, 
	|                  Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.Т  екущийДокумент;
	|
	|ВидЗатрат =       Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.ВидЗатрат;
	|Затрата =         Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Затрата, 
	|                  Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.М  атериал;
	|
	|Количество =      Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Количество;
	|Сумма =           Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.Сумма;
	|
	|КодОперации =     Регистр.ПроизводственныеЗ  траты.КодОперации;
	|
	|КоличествоВыпуск = Регистр.ВыпускПродукции.Ко  личество;
	|
	|КоличествоОтходов = Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.К  оличество;
	|СуммаОтходов =      Регистр.ВозвратныеОтходы.С  умма;
	|Функция КолРасход = Расход(Количество);
	|Функция СумРасход = Расход(Сумма);
	|Функция КолПрод =   Сумма(КоличествоВыпуск);
	|";                             

Здесь я вводила группы:

Попытка
			КМ_ГруппаМПЗ = ТаблицаОтчета.Затрата.КМ_Г  уппаМПЗ;
		Исключение
		КМ_ГруппаМПЗ = " ";
	КонецПопытки;

 Если КМ_ГруппаМПЗ = " " Тогда
		Если ТипЗначенияСтр(ТаблицаОтч  та.Затрата) = "Справочник" Тогда
			Если (ТаблицаОтчета.Затрата.Вид(  ) = "СтатьиОбщепроизводственн  хЗатрат") Тогда
				Если (СокрЛП(ТаблицаОтчета.Затр  та.Код) = "25801")ИЛИ(СокрЛП(ТаблицаОтче  та.Затрата.Код) = "25901")ИЛИ(СокрЛП(ТаблицаОтче  та.Затрата.Код) = "41615") Тогда
					КМ_ГруппаМПЗ = "  ";
				Иначе
					КМ_ГруппаМПЗ = "Прочее";
				КонецЕсли;
					ИначеЕсли (ТаблицаОтчета.Затрата.Вид(  ) = "НалогиИОтчисления") Тогда
			    КМ_ГруппаМПЗ = "Оплата труда произв.персонала";
			КонецЕсли;
			ИначеЕсли (СокрЛП(ТаблицаОтчета.ВидЗ  трат) = "Брак в производстве")И(ТаблицаОтч  та.Затрата = "<не выбран>")Тогда
				КМ_ГруппаМПЗ = "Прокат стальной";
		ИначеЕсли (СокрЛП(ТаблицаОтчета.ВидЗ  трат) = "Зарплата повременная")И(ТаблицаОтче  а.Затрата = "<не выбран>")Тогда
			КМ_ГруппаМПЗ = "Оплата труда произв.персонала";
		КонецЕсли;
	КонецЕсли;

----------


## vovchicnn

Подробно текст запроса не читал (не проверял на практике, вставить некуда), но:
В Вашем запросе отсутствуют группировки, там есть только запрос реквизитов и функции. Должны быть группировки. Т.е., перепишите текст запроса с учётом группировок, а потом:
Пока Запрос.Группировка(?) Цикл
    //что хотим от первой группировки
    Пока Запрос.Группировка(?) Цикл
         //что хотим от первой группировки
    КонецЦикла;
КонецЦикла;
А лучше - обратитесь к программеру! И вопрос решат, и Вас научат.
Если интересно - пишите в личку.

----------

